# Grillstock 2016 - Spot the Weber !



## wade (Jul 3, 2016)

Not so much as spot the Weber but more try to find a team that was NOT using a Weber. Weber and ProQ bullets and kettles were the prime smokers in use this weekend.













a1.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 3, 2016


















a3.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 3, 2016


















a4.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 3, 2016


















a5.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 3, 2016


















a6.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 3, 2016


















a7.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 3, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks like a little breeding ground for Webers!  I guess you enjoyed your Grillstock Weekend?


----------



## wade (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes it was a great weekend. Met up with several people from here and the weather was very kind to us. Very variable meat again this year - both in the competition and the concessions -  but the good stuff was really good.


----------

